# Dayton D34E on auctionzip



## bentwoody66 (Oct 4, 2010)

Just wondering if any of the Cabe members were fortunate enough to have latched on to the Dayton that sold in N.Y. last weekend?????


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## sm2501 (Oct 4, 2010)

Killer bike! How much did it sell for? What is auctionzip?


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 4, 2010)

auctionzip is an auction website that highlights auctions and sale in any area of the U.S. In the past 6 months this bike and a O.G. paint Colson Double Eagle clipper have come up on there. There are alot of bikes that pop-up.


----------



## hzqw2l (Oct 4, 2010)

*Missed it But it was a beauty*

Here's some pictures I received from the auctioneer.  Thought about an absentee bid but couldn't find a local shop that would pack the bike and ship it for a decent price.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 4, 2010)

As for price.... I haven't a clue. Probably not much considering the Double Eagle went for around $450.


----------



## hzqw2l (Oct 4, 2010)

*More*

Heres more.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for the pics John. That bike was even better than I expected. I hope it went to a good home.


----------



## hzqw2l (Oct 4, 2010)

Maybe it will show up at Ann Arbor next year.  I'd love to see it cleaned for the show.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 4, 2010)

I'll have to second that!!!!! Not a whole lot to clean though.


----------



## jeep44 (Oct 4, 2010)

Here's one I picked up 2 years ago with a bit more 'patina'


----------



## Monark52 (Oct 4, 2010)

Which auction was it sold at? I know the guy that bought it about a month ago at the same place i got my 30`s Wanamaker bike, 48 Monark and my 64 spaceliner.
He flipped it quick!


----------



## hzqw2l (Oct 4, 2010)

This bike was Sold Sept 25 at Mark Vail auctions in upstate NY.


----------



## supper15fiets (Oct 4, 2010)

wow!, the handgrips are killer to! HOLD FAST, me like!


----------

